# Complete Racycle Racer Crankset & Bottom Bracket



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 9, 2022)

Good morning folks!
For your DOND consideration today I have an excellent original Racycle crankset from ca. 1911 - 1913 or thereabouts.

This was described as the “improved self-oiling, dust proof Racycle Crank Hanger” in the 1911 catalog. 

Complete setup as removed from a badly wrecked frame that was stripped down long ago. The crankset did turn smoothly though and original bearings were repacked & reinstalled. 

Includes and pictured:

-30 tooth 1/8” “narrow”  chainwheel with great teeth
-Matched original set of crank arms threads all strong
-Complete bottom bracket spindle with all fasteners
-Threaded bearing races and dust proofing sleeve (1 13/16” diameter threaded area
-Milled pair of original bottom bracket pinch bolts.

The non drive side crank arm is missing one of the small cylinders that slide into the two small channels in the spindle but it was missing upon removal, easy to replace with the right diameter hardened piece of steel or even a nail.

No other issues or missing hardware, all hand tight and ready to install.

This crankset matches the original hardware for the 1911 Yellow Flyer Racycle Racer- I will attach a digital copy of that catalog cut for your viewing pleasure.
Got to love some finely machine hardware!

DOND Auction
Shipping will be included in accepted offer from Richmond VA 
Interesting TOC-teens bicycle hardware is accepted in trade tender.


----------

